# New To Expat and MM2H Interested



## Mitchell Marino (Mar 6, 2016)

My name is Mitchell Marino, I am Italian and wanted to say Hi to all expats living in Malaysia.
I am interested in the MM2H Visa program and would like to hear about other Expats experience in how the got there Visa if direct or they engaged a agent.
In any case could you recommend any agent and what kind of costs are we looking at.

Many thanks and glad to be here.
Mitchell


----------



## StoffelNZ (Mar 16, 2016)

Mitchell Marino said:


> My name is Mitchell Marino, I am Italian and wanted to say Hi to all expats living in Malaysia.
> I am interested in the MM2H Visa program and would like to hear about other Expats experience in how the got there Visa if direct or they engaged a agent.
> In any case could you recommend any agent and what kind of costs are we looking at.
> 
> ...


Bump.

Also, for those who have already gone through the process of MM2H, how long did it take you from application to approval?


----------



## Sheay (Dec 22, 2015)

Dear expats, you may look into 2 options : Firstly to apply the MM2H yourself. I have known of a Korean expat who did the submission all by himself, and got the approval; Secondly, you may opt to engage a licensed MM2H agent to handle the submission for you. Standard timeframe to obtain the MM2H is between 3 to 6 months time, from the date of submission of complete document. 

Of course, engaging an agent to handle the submission would cost you more (monetary), but you would probably save on the time cost. Cheers.


----------

